# VID Y PID de un PIC



## num11 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, disculpen, a la mejor esto es muy básico pero estoy empezando a programar PICs de la familia 18F y me dijeron que necesitaba antes que nada saber el VID y PID de mi PIC. ¿Alguien sabe como encontrarlos?


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2009)

VID? PID? nunca habia escuchado un termino asi... a que se refieren o que tienen que ver con el PIC?

Existe un algoritmo de control de procesos llamado PID que se puede implementar en cualquier microcontrolador... pero no creo que tenga nada que ver con tu pregunta....


----------



## asherar (Oct 9, 2009)

Tal vez se refiere a* ESTO,* que encontré Googleando "VID y PID".

Todos los días se aprende algo más...


----------



## eidtech (Oct 9, 2009)

Son los identificadores para USB de ..

VID - Vendor ID (es un numero de 16 bits vendido a un fabricante de productos USB).
PID - Product ID 

Mas información puedes obtener en www.usb.org

Cada producto USB que vaya a ser vendido debe tener una combinación unica de VID y PID.

Estos deben ir programados en el driver, y deben ser los mismos que van en el PIC.

Para el caso de pruebas puedes utilizar un numero provisto para ello por Microchip.

Ademas que puedes obtener numeros PIDs de forma gratuita con Microchip (para usar con su VID), ya que si lo compras por tu parte son bastante caros.


----------



## num11 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mmm, pues checando en los detalles del dispositivo (en el administrador de dispositivos) cuando lo conecto a mi PC vía USB ahi están el VID y el PID, jeje, gracias! Ah y tiene razón eidtech preguntando e investigando si es lo que menciona.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 10, 2009)

pues yo tambien les agradezco la aclaracion por que es la primera vez que me encuentro con esas ATLs (Abreviaturas de Tres Letras... )

Tendre que hacer mas proyectos con USB para familiarizarme


----------

